# Greyed and/or none working logins?



## Randy (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey... I've noticed a few different people are having login problems, and they don't even have the option of retrieving their passwords or messaging an administrator.

So far, I've heard from TheMissing and Zepp88 but I'm sure there's others. Someone mentioned the names of g3rmanium and Josh Lawson are showing up as grey... so they might have problems logging on as well...? 

If someone could take a look at what's up, and hopefully repair the login issues... that'd be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ibznorange (Sep 22, 2008)

Ive seen a few other names as well


----------



## Randy (Sep 22, 2008)

According to Zepp and TheMissing, they can't login, retrieve a password, make a new account, or message a moderator and/or the administrator... 

So any of the people who have names appearing like that are kinda helpless right now, I think.


----------



## ibznorange (Sep 23, 2008)

pretty much. ive seen a few other names though just looking through posts


----------



## El Caco (Sep 23, 2008)

Have they tried this address [email protected]

That is the address that was provided for contact if I had sign up problems when I first joined.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 23, 2008)

Since they're not showing as banned I'd guess that there was a glitch moving the system between servers. It would be nice if the new owner would look into it or just say 'hey I banned these guys for this reason' if that's what happened


----------



## ibznorange (Sep 23, 2008)

theyre not banned, they can still be repped


----------



## technomancer (Sep 23, 2008)

Freaky


----------



## ibznorange (Sep 23, 2008)

Deaky


----------



## Alex (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone that is having difficulty logging in, please email me at [email protected] and include your username. I'll reset your password for you and email you the new one.

Sorry for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## Groff (Sep 24, 2008)

Alex said:


> Anyone that is having difficulty logging in, please email me at [email protected] and include your username. I'll reset your password for you and email you the new one.
> 
> Sorry for any inconvenience caused.



Back up and running.


----------

